
Tesla hit by class action sueball over autopilot software updates - MrQuincle
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/20/tesla_class_action_lawsuit_autopilot_updates/
======
MrQuincle
I haven't seen it yet at HN. Possible other sources:

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2017/04/19/teslas-...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2017/04/19/teslas-
autopilot-self-driving-system-slammed-lawsuit/100670104/)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-20/tesla-
sue...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-20/tesla-sued-over-
dangerously-defective-autopilot-software-j1qp271l)

[http://fortune.com/2017/04/20/tesla-lawsuit-
autopilot/](http://fortune.com/2017/04/20/tesla-lawsuit-autopilot/)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-class-action-lawsuit-
au...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-class-action-lawsuit-
autopilot-2-2017-4)

Class action complaint itself (pdf):

[https://www.hbsslaw.com/uploads/case_downloads/tesla_ap2/tes...](https://www.hbsslaw.com/uploads/case_downloads/tesla_ap2/teslaclassactioncomplaint.pdf)

